# Atwood 3-20



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Got on a few decent eaters this morning. All caught on clown color smithwick pro rogue. Cold front had em pushed out a bit farther. Two good rips then let it pause. Rip rip pause.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We just moved our camper down there yesterday I was thinking about hitting it tomorrow we're you in a boat? I'm guessing the dam is the only accessible launch right now? She still looked pretty low yesterday evening when we were having dinner at the lighthouse. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> We just moved our camper down there yesterday I was thinking about hitting it tomorrow we're you in a boat? I'm guessing the dam is the only accessible launch right now? She still looked pretty low yesterday evening when we were having dinner at the lighthouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Nope, fishing from shore down around the dam. All that rain we got the other day did bring the lake up a good bit. Surprisingly the water wasnt stained that bad at all. I think its really gonna heat up here soon, just need a bit more rain and some warmer temps.


----------



## ChasingWalleye (Sep 19, 2020)

Was this in the spillway or above the dam? Nice eaters!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ChasingWalleye said:


> Was this in the spillway or above the dam? Nice eaters!


Took the skunk yesterday at Atwood.Trolled lead core,casted jigged,nothing


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished Atwood for about 4 hours yesterday. Boated 11, lost 4 all crappies and all between 11-14”. Caught them both shallow and deep. Water read 47 when I started and 51 when I left.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Fished Atwood for about 4 hours yesterday. Boated 11, lost 4 all crappies and all between 11-14”. Caught them both shallow and deep. Water read 47 when I started and 51 when I left.


Minnows ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Minnows and the largest hit minnow on a green squirt jig, 1/8 oz. Some hit hard as soon as it hit where they were in the water, and some grabbed it when I was retrieving so it wouldn’t get away from them I suppose. Used bobber on both methods. The eggs in those I cleaned were small and very compact.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Minnows and the largest hit minnow on a green squirt jig, 1/8 oz. Some hit hard as soon as it hit where they were in the water, and some grabbed it when I was retrieving so it wouldn’t get away from them I suppose. Used bobber on both methods. The eggs in those I cleaned were small and very compact.


Thank you


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

it's about to be on FIRE boys!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished Atwood a lot from 1975 (I was a kid) to about 2012.

Weekdays were better than weekends.

I really miss that lake.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Is it full yet? Last I was there was late fall and i about **** when I saw the mud hole after almost an hour drive haha. Wanting to try by that cemetery or dam area


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Vinnyt said:


> Is it full yet? Last I was there was late fall and i about **** when I saw the mud hole after almost an hour drive haha. Wanting to try by that cemetery or dam area


Amost full,about a foot from summer pool


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

fishless said:


> Amost full,about a foot from summer pool


Thanks


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Vinnyt said:


> Is it full yet? Last I was there was late fall and i about **** when I saw the mud hole after almost an hour drive haha. Wanting to try by that cemetery or dam area


Its getting close. Still about a foot low. Lots of good fishin happenin though.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Its getting close. Still about a foot low. Lots of good fishin happenin though.


That’s always good to hear! We’re planning on heading down Saturday to try for some saugeye and crappie. I’m used to Berlin water levels and for some reason didn’t even think to check before we drove down last fall haha


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A buddy and myself made the hour or so trip to atwood dam this morning. Fished down at the spillway a couple hours with a variety of baits/lures. I had something on for a few seconds but came off. On the way back stopped at Bolivar dam and was amazed at it! Impressive place for sure. Loved the bowl effect with pines at top all around. Good flow at both dams/spillways with clear greenish water. Will be back for sure again this year.

Atwood looked to me as if it was right around <pool> just by looking at old water lines on rocks.

Don.


----------

